# Some type of wrasse?



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Someone in our kayak flotilla caught this guy on a sabiki. Looks like some kind of wrasse. It's mouth had 2 teeth on each jaw almost angled outward. Anyone know its name?


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

I think its called a parrot fish bites like **** though


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

pearl razorfish


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Yes that's it.Seems a bit far north in its range._*

xyrichtys novacula


*_I found this info about it..._*
Xyrichtys*_ is a genus of wrasses found in sandy-bottomed ocean habitats throughout the world. They are commonly known as *razorfishes* as they are very laterally compressed with a sharp bony ridge at the front of the head. This adaptation allows these fishes to burrow very quickly into the sand at any sign of danger.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I saw one of those back in June. It looked like a wrasse to me also.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

i have caught several of those over the years,mainly around the sikes bridge. never new the name but do know they will bite and them little teeth do hurt. they can bend around like a snake and get ya too.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, I have ID'd that fish as a Pearly Razzorfish from "Fish of the Northern Gulf" of Mexico by H. G. Wells


----------

